
Raindrops Are Not Tear-Shaped - bookofjoe
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php
======
eesmith
I presume the submitter meant to point to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rain#Coalescence_and_fragmenta...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rain#Coalescence_and_fragmentation)
and not the main Wikipedia page, as there is nothing on the latter about rain
drops.

> Smaller drops are called cloud droplets, and their shape is spherical. As a
> raindrop increases in size, its shape becomes more oblate, with its largest
> cross-section facing the oncoming airflow. Large rain drops become
> increasingly flattened on the bottom, like hamburger buns; very large ones
> are shaped like parachutes.[22][23] Contrary to popular belief, their shape
> does not resemble a teardrop.[24]

~~~
bookofjoe
You are correct. Thank you.

